# 92% of pax give 5*



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Glass half full


----------



## Shock (Jun 1, 2015)

Where did you get this stat from?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

92% 5* can be good or bad. 
The 8% is what matters. 
If that 8% all give you a 1* that would give you a rating of 4.68 
On the flip side, if the above 8% gave you 4* then, your rating would be a 4.92

When a new Uber User downloads the app, Uber should have an explanation of the rating system in the welcome email. Such as to what deserves a 5*, 4* etc.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> 92% 5* can be good or bad.
> The 8% is what matters.
> If that 8% all give you a 1* that would give you a rating of 4.68
> On the flip side, if the above 8% gave you 4* then, your rating would be a 4.92
> ...


It doesn't matter because even if they did educate and that caused the average rating to go higher, they'd simply raise the bar. That's why I believe a much more fair system would be for every city to require that their drivers have a rating higher than that cities Yelp rating. Example, Uber SF rating may be something like 3.0/5 stars on Yelp, so thus, that is the driver requirement.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Glass half full


NO 92% FULL!


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> 92% 5* can be good or bad.
> The 8% is what matters.
> If that 8% all give you a 1* that would give you a rating of 4.68
> On the flip side, if the above 8% gave you 4* then, your rating would be a 4.92
> ...


And that's why I like Lyft over uber they at least explain ratings and allow tipping and rate 15% more.


----------



## D Driver (Jan 25, 2015)

I got 90% 5* last week ended with 4.76 and a patronising below average. cos some coke drugged **** head gave me 1* . Too heavily weighted. I seen pax with 1* ratings still allowed to request. Pathetic system designed by children who never drove as a job before.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

perhaps , but how many of that percent is us putting up a sign in the car about ratings, or explaining the pax who are friendly that you need a 5 and 4 is failing according to uber? or at times they ask a favor i say 5 stars right? id say a good 20-25 percent of my 5's i had to hussle to get them.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Actually, since Uber lowered rates in Denver and Lyft didn't match them, I mostly drive for Lyft these days. However, I squeeze in 1-3 Uber rides per week. Because my Uber rides are so few and far between, I get to see exactly who rates me and what they rate me. And to tell the truth, my experience these last few months is that Uber riders don't rate you at all 80% of the time. Mostly the ones that rate you are the ones that were unhappy and want to rate you less than 5. Otherwise, I usually have my last few rides show a rating of zero because most people DON'T RATE their drivers.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> perhaps , but how many of that percent is us putting up a sign in the car about ratings, or explaining the pax who are friendly that you need a 5 and 4 is failing according to uber? or at times they ask a favor i say 5 stars right? id say a good 20-25 percent of my 5's i had to hussle to get them.


See its drivers like you who make my job hard. That's why pax use ratings as a tip because drivers hustle to hard for it (Non tangible goods). 
man up and take that ding like a man!


----------



## Jhett (Jun 15, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> See its drivers like you who make my job hard. That's why pax use ratings as a tip because drivers hustle to hard for it (Non tangible goods).
> man up and take that ding like a man!


Excuse me . . . I'm new at this . . .what does pax stand for? Also, I have been told by a few riders that they must rate before they can get another ride . . .


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Shock said:


> Where did you get this stat from?


I made it up. 4.6 is a 92% approval rating.


----------



## Shock (Jun 1, 2015)

Jhett said:


> Excuse me . . . I'm new at this . . .what does pax stand for? Also, I have been told by a few riders that they must rate before they can get another ride . . .


PAX = customers/riders - its a general term in the service industry


----------



## Jhett (Jun 15, 2015)

Shock said:


> PAX = customers/riders - its a general term in the service industry


Thank you . . . . actually, after reading dozens of comments (seemed like more) I did get the gist . . . .


----------



## Jhett (Jun 15, 2015)

What is ironic is that I have been concerned about my ratings . . . . for two days I carried 5 stars and was slightly devastated when it went down to 4.3 . . . I must have spent hours trying to figure out what I did wrong . . . . some reflection is necessary and helpful so that I can learn how to improve . . . however, I concluded that sweating the small stuff defeats the positive aspects of the gig . . . I am going to be the best I can be on a daily basis and enjoy the extra income . back to the ironic part . . . I must say that it only takes one or two less than perfect score to mess up your rating and MANY perfect score to bring it up . . thought I had it figured out (I carried 5 stars for 20 straight) I checked my rating and somebody gave me below 5 rating today hahaha . . . . the system is too fickle to expend much energy on . . . .LOL LOL I'll just UBER on . . . . ;*)


----------



## Shock (Jun 1, 2015)

Jhett said:


> What is ironic is that I have been concerned about my ratings . . . . for two days I carried 5 stars and was slightly devastated when it went down to 4.3 . . . I must have spent hours trying to figure out what I did wrong . . . . some reflection is necessary and helpful so that I can learn how to improve . . . however, I concluded that sweating the small stuff defeats the positive aspects of the gig . . . I am going to be the best I can be on a daily basis and enjoy the extra income . back to the ironic part . . . I must say that it only takes one or two less than perfect score to mess up your rating and MANY perfect score to bring it up . . thought I had it figured out (I carried 5 stars for 20 straight) I checked my rating and somebody gave me below 5 rating today hahaha . . . . the system is too fickle to expend much energy on . . . .LOL LOL I'll just UBER on . . . . ;*)


Yeah Im relatively knew and it got me down too! I posted a similar thread about it. What helped me was thinking:


4/5 stars is still pretty darn good! For a movie, restaurant, hotel, etc thats still an excellent rating.
PAX aren't informed that 4 or less is a fail. If they knew they might change their attitude to rating.
Some PAX will never vote 5 so sooner or later it statistically inevitable you'll get a 4. You can't do anything about this.
So much is out of your control. PAX could have had a shitty day, traffic could be bad, PAX may have a weird aversion to your choice of car, doesnt like a song on the radio, etc. Again, you can't do anything about this.
It sucks but, seeing as everyone starts out as 5 stars, go you can only go down. No one who's been driving more then a couple of weeks has a 5 star rating.
I was a passenger recently for a full time driver. This guy was a pro and had everything! Mints, water, phone charging cables, tissues, even wifi. Knew the streets well and drove excellently. His rating was still 4.8.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I actually put up a small note similar to what another driver here posted recently. A ratings boost followed. The note was...

_Did you know that both riders and passengers rate each other? Drivers must maintain a 4.7 or higher to avoid termination. 
5 Stars - Your driver got you efficiently and safely to your destination in a clean vehicle. 
4 Stars - 1 vote to have your driver fired
3 stars - 2 votes...

If there is anything else I can do to ensure a 5 star ride for you, please don't hesitate to let me know. _


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

duggles said:


> I actually put up a small note similar to what another driver here posted recently. A ratings boost followed. The note was...
> 
> _Did you know that both riders and passengers rate each other? Drivers must maintain a 4.7 or higher to avoid termination.
> 5 Stars - Your driver got you efficiently and safely to your destination in a clean vehicle.
> ...


The most succinct way to express uber star rating system. I may use it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> The most succinct way to express uber star rating system. I may use it.


only problem is if a pax emails Uber about this you're done


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> only problem is if a pax emails Uber about this you're done


Really? I don't think so. There's nothing wrong with clarifying how the ratings actually operate. And it doesn't "ASK" for a 5 Star rating. In fact, at the end of my sheet I clarify my willingness as a driver to accommodate requests in order to ensure a 5 star ride for the rider. The responses have been wholly positive thus far from rider who have mentioned it, and otherwise my ratings are on a upward trend again.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Great note
Great for pax
Uber despises it though


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Great note
> Great for pax
> Uber despises it though


No doubt about that. Uber despises clarity and honesty.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Great note
> Great for pax
> Uber despises it though


And although I state that my sheet clarifies my willingness as a driver to accommodate requests in order to ensure a 5 star ride for the rider. If someone asked for an accommodation that wasn't reasonable, and then responded with something akin to, "well, this certainly won't be a 5 star ride," my new modus operandi is to stop the car, tell them it's a free trip up till this point but to get the **** out of my car, respectfully.

In other words, I'm hoping it will help to filter out ******s more easily such that I can avoid being rated by them at all.


----------



## Santec (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello to you all,

I have moved from 4.99 down to 4.80. It's all very frustrating I agree. A driver can go two weeks with all 5 ratings from the PAX only to have two or three PAX topple it by leaving 4 ratings. I wish the rating system would move to a Thumbs Up or Thumbs Down system. Basically the driver got you to your destination safely, the car was clean and the driver was pleasant to talk to to, Thumbs Up!. If you where scared, the car smelled of last nights dinner and drinks, the driver called you names and you arrived late and at the wrong location, Thumbs Down! Couldn't be any simpler. Most PAX believe the rating is as it is in the real world and a 4 rating is pretty darn good, a 5 is reserved for those events or times when the experience was/is well beyond what was expected, exceptional if you will. Again, this not being the real world but the world of "Ride-share" they just don't get it, some even when you explain it to them. I like the idea of the sign except for those PAX who might take joy in wrecking your rating or "Voting to get You Fired". I've found it useful to bring up their rating during the ride. Most PAX don't understand that the drivers rate them and so all of a sudden there is an interest in the system, especially once they understand that a low rating might keep them from getting a ride. For me at least it seems to help but there's not always time to bring it up, short rides, etc.

Again, I'm speaking from my experiences, other drivers may have observed much different results when trying to boost ratings. If the Hive's would release more detailed information as to which PAX/Trip resulted in a good rating or a bad rating we as driver might have a better chance of adjusting our encounters accordingly. Not knowing why is as bad as the dreaded 4 is. It's a test you essentially don't get to review so you can learn and improve from. Subsequently it's hit or miss, did I talk too much or too little, was the music wrong, did the sent in my car not agree with the PAX and on and on...

We as driver get a daily, weekly and monthly job review that we cannot ever see, not even after we get deactivated and that's the rub isn't it? It really only matters to the drivers, the Hive doesn't really care, well short of an accident or other terrible thing happening to a PAX. You see I'm a Bee Keeper and I can see the same behavior in a hive of Honeybees. In short there are so many bees in a hive that when a few get killed off or lost the hive never feels it, the Hive doesn't care because there are so many bees already working and so many more being hatched every day that the numbers never change. It only matters to the individual bee, or driver in this case. The number of drivers is always increasing, faster I'd bet then the number of drivers that are quitting or being "Deactivated". There's no HR or retention department, no one to call or to call a struggling driver. They just don't care because it will never effect their bottom line so long as new drivers keep signing on and the good drivers keep driving. Remember that and you will have a better understanding of why the rating is and will remain as harsh as it is. It's not meant to be fare or balanced, it's meant to screen out the drivers that fail to learn this one bottom line lesson. We as drivers are expendable and replaceable without any major effort from the Hive. It's all in the numbers, care to rate it? 5-4-3-2-1 ...........

Peace,

RC -


----------



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

Do riders have to rate drivers? I realize riders can delay rating because just today my 30 day average was dented and I know my 7 day average didn't affect it because it was higher than my 30 day average.


----------



## Santec (Oct 16, 2014)

You know, I do not know, that's a good question. Must a PAX leave a rating when a ride is closed?

Does anyone have the answer for that?


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

I think you have until the next time you request an Uber to rate your last ride. I could very well be wrong, though. I've only taken a handful of rides as a pax.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

duggles said:


> And although I state that my sheet clarifies my willingness as a driver to accommodate requests in order to ensure a 5 star ride for the rider. If someone asked for an accommodation that wasn't reasonable, and then responded with something akin to, "well, this certainly won't be a 5 star ride," my new modus operandi is to stop the car, tell them it's a free trip up till this point but to get the **** out of my car, respectfully.
> 
> In other words, I'm hoping it will help to filter out ******s more easily such that I can avoid being rated by them at all.


yeah but how can you avoid that?
you would have to let people get in the car, wait for them to read it....then wait for them to say something complaining before you could actually not do the ride,put them out, and they not rate

like if you picked someone up,drove 2 min, pax read note, then asked you for water, you say you dont have it,then pax says, well no way you're getting a 5 or they will be lucky to get you a 3, You cant just stop the car and put them out and 1)make the ride free or 2)have them not be able to rate you


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> yeah but how can you avoid that?
> you would have to let people get in the car, wait for them to read it....then wait for them to say something complaining before you could actually not do the ride,put them out, and they not rate
> 
> like if you picked someone up,drove 2 min, pax read note, then asked you for water, you say you dont have it,then pax says, well no way you're getting a 5 or they will be lucky to get you a 3, You cant just stop the car and put them out and 1)make the ride free or 2)have them not be able to rate you


I believe on Lyft you still have the option to cancel, no? With Uber you're right, this would not be an option.


----------



## Jhett (Jun 15, 2015)

Santec said:


> Hello to you all,
> 
> I have moved from 4.99 down to 4.80. It's all very frustrating I agree. A driver can go two weeks with all 5 ratings from the PAX only to have two or three PAX topple it by leaving 4 ratings. I wish the rating system would move to a Thumbs Up or Thumbs Down system. Basically the driver got you to your destination safely, the car was clean and the driver was pleasant to talk to to, Thumbs Up!. If you where scared, the car smelled of last nights dinner and drinks, the driver called you names and you arrived late and at the wrong location, Thumbs Down! Couldn't be any simpler. Most PAX believe the rating is as it is in the real world and a 4 rating is pretty darn good, a 5 is reserved for those events or times when the experience was/is well beyond what was expected, exceptional if you will. Again, this not being the real world but the world of "Ride-share" they just don't get it, some even when you explain it to them. I like the idea of the sign except for those PAX who might take joy in wrecking your rating or "Voting to get You Fired". I've found it useful to bring up their rating during the ride. Most PAX don't understand that the drivers rate them and so all of a sudden there is an interest in the system, especially once they understand that a low rating might keep them from getting a ride. For me at least it seems to help but there's not always time to bring it up, short rides, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jhett (Jun 15, 2015)

Well said and "oh so true"


----------



## Jhett (Jun 15, 2015)

JuanMoreTime said:


> I think you have until the next time you request an Uber to rate your last ride. I could very well be wrong, though. I've only taken a handful of rides as a pax.


That correct . . . .according to one pax . . ."you must rate before getting another ride"


----------

